# diecast cars/trucks



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Not a commecial, just an announcement that Motormint let me know that they've got a set of two 1950's Chevy and two Ford pick up trucks in 1:32 on sale for US$40.

I've got over half a dozen motor mint diecast car and trucks. At $10 each or less, they're quite a bargain and look really good.

They've also got 1:24, 1:25 and other scale diecast cars, trucks, aeroplanes, machinery, etc.

You can reach them at . 

I'm not affiliated with motormint, jus a satisfied customer.


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. Finding vehicles the right size and the right vintage for an affordable price has been somewhat of a challenge for my little railroad. 
Carole


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Dick.... I don't have any vehicles on my layout and need some. How do the 1:32 vehicles seem to "work" with normal LGB scale? (I'm not a rivet-counter.) I'm amazed at the variety of vehicles available and you're right, $10 is a heckuva deal. Glad you posted it. Dick


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gdancer on 30 Apr 2010 08:07 AM 
Dick.... I don't have any vehicles on my layout and need some. How do the 1:32 vehicles seem to "work" with normal LGB scale? (I'm not a rivet-counter.)
Waaaay undersized. Go with 1/24


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Agree with MK, but Motormint has them in 1/24 and 1/25 scale too.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Should go to Menards then, been cleaning up the cars their.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick F... In your findings, did you happen to come across any thing like a 4 door veh. in the 20 or 30ths that is close to 1/25 or so? I think i told you what i want to do with it.. I need to animate it under a tree with a moiston detector.
Want to open one of the back doors if i can..


----------

